# #3 ND Record Bull Elk ?



## R y a n

Received this in an email...

This gorgeous bull elk was shot north of Beach (edit: I'm not sure when... I need to followup... thanks for the head's up)

If anyone has any information on the details of this let's hear 'em!

6x6 - 393 B&C ... would this would be #3 all time for North Dakota if true?










I have another pic also.. but it won't seem to upload with the new technique... if interested you can view it in my photo gallery.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... er_id=5465

Ryan


----------



## franchi

Wow! Lucky guy.


----------



## goatboy

Yes it's true, I work with the guy. But he says it grosses around 407 right now. Shot it with a 300 short mag at 450 yds 3 or 4 times.
He had been watching it on public ground since june!
Said it sounded like a combine coming down thru the trees after he shot it and it started to roll!
Must have been watched by the G&F pretty hard because he said the game warden beat him down to it!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

That is a P I G !!!! Is your season in yet??????????????????


----------



## Scott Schuchard

that thing is a hawg


----------



## Jungda99

When does your elk season start?

Seems fishy to still have velvet and shot with a Gun!

I thought there velvet was usually off when hunting opens?

I know sometimes you can arrow a Deer in velvet in early bow season so I assume elk would be the same but I could be wrong. Very rarely can you shoot a deer with a gun in velvet.


----------



## NDDUCKS

Our season starts in mid August. I went with a guy who drew a tag last year near where this one was taken, and he shot one in full velvet! Not nearly as big as this one, but made a cool mount.


----------



## Jungda99

That must be weird hunting in Aug! Sweating bullets. Thanks for the info.


----------

